

Write to a Google Spreadsheet from a Python script (2009) - uehtesham90
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/write-google-spreadsheet-from-python/

======
pontifier
This video helped me out greatly with accessing google spreadsheets through
python.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWCLROPKug0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWCLROPKug0)

